# Is The Chicken Soup Food Good Puppy Food?



## Marines02 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know if Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lover's Soul is a good dog food?
Im getting my first German Shepherd pup next Monday and Im thinking about putting him on that brand. I went to the dog food review site and it had a very good rateing and the price is great.
Im thinking about doing a combo of that, brown rice and eggs.
What do you guys think?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that sounds like a good plan, minus the rice. There is already a rather large amount of grain in the CS dog food (though it is still quality food, IMO), so there would be no need to include more.


----------



## Marines02 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, I'll stay away from the rice then


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with staying away from the rice  I wouldn't do too many eggs either, you have to be careful not to give him too much protein!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is good food, we've fed it to our puppies before.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

For the $$ I think it's a good choice.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've fed it to my male for several years. It's a high quality food for your $$$$.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lesley1905 said:


> I agree with staying away from the rice  I wouldn't do too many eggs either, you have to be careful not to give him too much protein!



Not to mention egg farts!


----------



## Marines02 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions, you guys have been real helpful


----------

